# overland to greece? winter 2009/10



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, thinking of travelling overland to Greece Autumn this year, two Adults two Dogs, 7.5 mtr motor home. Countries list Belgium Germany Austria Hungary Romania Bulgaria Greece. We have looked at the ferries from Brindisi to Patra but it would be a long crossing for the dogs, as at least one way would be out of season so we could not stay in the van. We either have to go earlier and be home for christmas or leave just after christmas to travel down as we would have to come north before it gets to hot as one of our dogs has a medical condition! any suggestions please. Time is not an issue for the amount of time away but christmas obligations are non negotiable.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hi - 
I just spent two months in Italy and Greece (Jan-Feb) and travelled down with my dog. I took Agoudimos Lines Brindis/Igoumenitsa on the 2300-0700 crossing. They turned a blind eye to me staying in the van. We had a lovely sleep and woke to Corfu drifting by on the right - one more hour to Igoumenitsa from there. No fuss-no muss. I ran into a couple of Brits overwintering in Finikounda who did the overland route and said they wouldn't do it again, particularly in winter. That said, Don Madge is your man as he's gone down in all seasons and by various means. I'm sure he'll be along soon. There's also plenty of info in the Greece touring forum - and check out the Magbaz website. Tons of info on the overland route there as well.

Good luck!
Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We usually travel to Greece then onward to Turkey just after Christmas.

We usually use one of the short crossings from Bari/Brindisi to Igoumenitsa/Patras. They will allow you to use the van on the over night crossing but there's a day crossing from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa by Agoudimos Lines which we prefer.

You can do the trip overland but in late December early January you might have problems with heavy snow falls.

This winter we left on the 28th December but had to return early January due to ill health.

The route we used was Europort Luxembourg (cheap Fuel) Basel, St Gothard Tunnel, Milan, and Brindisi.

We experienced temperatures as low as minus 6C so make sure your van is equipped to cope with the cold weather.

A very ggod site for info on Greece is http://www.langdale-associates.com/greece_2006/greece_2006.htm

If you have any questions I'll try and answer them.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi - Really interested in this article as we are looking to go from Spain to UK for Xmas but after that want somewhere new - Greece sounds good. We have 2 dogs and 2 cats so would want shortest ferry crossing. Don, your route sounds good.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We often use the Agoudimos day sailing from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa see http://www.ferries.gr/agoudimos/brindisi.htm
http://www.ferries.gr/agoudimos/prices.htm

You get the use of the van for the crossing and you can keep the animals with you as well.

The smaller ferry companies turn a blind eye to you using the van on the short see crossings we don't book in advance just buy your ticket at the port.

We park outside the port gates at Brindisi for the night then spend the night on the port car park after arriving in Igoumenitsa.

If all goes to plan for us we will be leaving home on the 27th December and using the Agoudimos day crossing about the 2/3 January then onward to Turkey.

Don


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Don that is great info. We will leave Southsea Leisure Park 3 Jan (there for the Rally and my Mum will be living in Southsea then too). If you have time please PM me with you route and stopovers. This def looks like Jan, Feb taken care of! Karen


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

karenmac said:


> Thanks Don that is great info. We will leave Southsea Leisure Park 3 Jan (there for the Rally and my Mum will be living in Southsea then too). If you have time please PM me with you route and stopovers. This def looks like Jan, Feb taken care of! Karen


Hi Karen,

Will do later today.

Don


----------

